# Mussel Provencal (Cooked on a gueridon)



## nz_beefcake (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I am a student that has been asked to come up with a recipe to be cooked on a gueridon trolley. I came here to ask for help with a few details and help with the provencal sauce. I have to say first off that I am training as Front of House so I have a very limited knowledge of cooking and cooking terminology so please be gentle.

I would like to create an mussel entree and as it is on a gueridon it is it will require a little flair, and I would also like for muscadet to be a food pairing for the dish. Here is a brief outline of the dish (as it stands thus far).

Create a provencal sauce for the dish
Prepare Mussels (to be opened at the table)

Sautee finely chopped fennel bulbs 
Open mussels in front of customers
Add mussels and season with salt and pepper 
Flame with pernod and sautee

on a second burner toast costini

Tong mussels into a bowl and cover with provencal sauce, arrange the costini on top. Garnish with fennel.

Please help because as you can see I don't really know what I am doing!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2012)

my cooking knowledge is even more limited, nz.

what's a gueridon?

welcome, btw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2012)

Please be gentle with us...some of us are Americans and have no idea what a gueridon is...


Welcome to DC, have fun and remember to play with your food.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 15, 2012)

*I thought it was some kind of cooking device too  Nope.*

*Perhaps cook on an outside grill and serve on one of these pretty tables?*


Guéridon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaGueridon Service: This is a service where a dish comes partially prepared from the kitchen to be completed in the restaurant by the waiter or, when a complete meal is cooked at the table-side in the restaurant. The cooking is done on a gueridon trolley which is a mobile trolley with a gas cylinder and burners. The waiter plays a prominent part, as he is required to fillet, carve, flambé and prepare the food with showmanship. The waiter has to have considerable dexterity and skill.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_types_of_table_service#ixzz1mVKk1MiO

Similar to Crepes Suzette I would say.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2012)

It is a cooking cart!

From Wikipedia:  Foodservice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gueridon service is a form of food service provided by restaurants to  their guests. This type of service encompasses preparing food (primarily  salads, main dishes such as beef stroganoff, or desserts) in direct  view of the guests, using a "Gueridon". A gueridon typically consists of  a trolley that is well equipped to prepare, cook and serve the food to  the guest. There will be a gas hob, chopping board, cutlery drawer, cold  store (depending on the trolley type) and general working area.


----------



## nz_beefcake (Feb 15, 2012)

haha,

A cooking cart. A gueridon is a trolley with a hot plate, used to cook food in front of customers, usually things like Crepe Suzette. It is to give the customer a show using flair and flame (from liqueurs such as brandy) and upsells that product because other customers will want to be the see the show and feel good about the preferential treatment.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 15, 2012)

*As it seems to me anyway.........everything should be prepared ahead of time {mussles CLEANED but not opened}, and presented to the table on the cart in decorative bowls individually. Start the saute, add mussles, saute briefly, then add the sauce in, cover and allow to cook, do the bread and any other presentation prep stuff, check/stir/taste/correct seasonings of sauce with mussles {make sure they are all opened} SERVE to your guests once all shellfish is opened.*

*BTW I really hope this doesn't fall on deaf ears.*


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2012)

what?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 15, 2012)

*Nyuck Nyuck Nyuck..........Wise Guy!*


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2012)

i'm curious, are musels easy to open while still alive? i've never done that before. i've only had them open from cooking. does the shell shatter if you pry too hard?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you may have your work cut out for you if you intend to open mussels infront of your guests. Typically they are steamed open in a pot with a lid. You can then use a ladle and portion them out then add cooking sauce from the bottom of the pot. I would check out Youtube for steaming mussels. You would get a better idea by watching somebody do it.


----------



## nz_beefcake (Feb 15, 2012)

Well it is only an entree dish so it shouldn't be too bad (I am hoping). But I don't have to open them all in front of the guests, it was just a bit of flair and something for them to watch. A bit of practice will have to be done beforehand however!

I don't know how to make the Provencal sauce though, to be honest I don't really know what it should be made out of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2012)

I googled _Provencal sauce..._got lots of recipes_.
_


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah, geez, provencal means simply from the area of provence, france. it can be a lot of things. herb-y, citrus-y, garlic-y, and so on, or more likely a layered combo of the aforementioned.

are you thinking of a wine, garlic, and herbs (de provence) sauce?

slso, are you prying open live mussels?


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2012)

Mussels have a very thin brittle shell. You can break them just by walking on the beach in bare feet and stepping on one. Forget the idea of opening them in front of your guests. They will end up with little pieces of shell in their food. The are best steamed open from the heat. Then their juices are saved in your sauce. And the proper way to eat mussels is to take the first one out of the shell with a small fork, then use that shell to remove the rest of the mussels from their shells. The empty shell becomes a utensil. And each guest should have an empty plate to put the empty shells on. Not all folks care to eat mussels this way and every guest at the table should have a small fork like those that are used for snails. Some folks remove all the mussls from their shell before they start to eat. Some do them one at a time. I prefer to do mine all at the same time. And I use the shell method to remove them. 

As a New England who has lived near the ocean all her life, I love seafood and have eaten not only my share, but that of those who don't like any kind of food from the ocean. More for me!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 16, 2012)

Beef are you talking about the large NZ green lip mussel.?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 16, 2012)

*Without having Googled, Provincal says to me a thin tomato/white wine based sauce with a lot of herbs and shallots.  *

*Googled, a lot of varieties out there. You asked for wine pairings too? This type is suggested for a diced tomato based sauce.*

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...oes-Herbs-and-Garlic-Moules-Proven-ale-103953


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 16, 2012)

*Check Margi´s Provencal Sea Scallop Recipe*

Perhaps this recipe can give an idea, for the sauce. It is quite delectable. 

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2012)

That can be found here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/provencal-style-sea-scallops-on-shell-77641.html


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*@ Buckey: Mussels Squirt*

@ Buckey,

In all seriousness, they squirt if you attempt to pry open their shell ( the door of their house ) with out knocking on the door; so best for cooking 1st.

Where is Joisy ?  Is this Jersey - UK or Jersey, as in NYC´s neighbor ? 

Have nice evening 
Margi.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2012)

lol, margi. i've heard about mussels squirting.

joisey is new jersey, u.s.a.. i live about 8 miles outside of nyc.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, margi. i've heard about mussels squirting.


 Tom mate ..........no I cant say it


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Buckey: New Jersey*

@ Buckey,

8 Miles outside of NYC ... Is that Hoboken Hudson County more or less or Weehawken, West New York, Guttenburg, North Bergen ? Fort Lee ?  The road is Boulevard East, lovely semi urban zone ... and close to NYC. 

I have a dear friend who lived on the road that runs parallel to the stunner views of the NYC skyline and the Hudson River in a high rise, the Galaxy Towers in Guttenburg ... a few kilometres from the Lincoln Tunnel. 

Are you in this vicinity ? 

I loved the Italian restaurant behind the Galaxy Towers ... Knew the owner real well ... However, it is long ago --- university days ... cannot remember name of restaurant. Also, like Hoboken dining scene too ... There is a stunner Italian Raw Clam Bar we always have gone too when I had visited NYC ... 

Enroute to Spain, as we had been in Porto, Portugal. Gorgeous small city and dynamite cuisine too ... Cod fish and calamari, skorpion fish ... lobster chowder ... The Vet and I had gone for a belated Valentine´s ... we were in Portuguese wine country ... and Port country.

Kind regards.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*Boulevard East is the Road overlooking Hudson*

Bucky,

I finally remebered ... 

Margi.Cintrano.


----------

